# Favorite "New-to-You" Musical Discoveries of 2014



## JACE

Another poster started a thread that focuses on best new releases that came out in 2014. But, throughout the year, most of the new music that I buy didn't come out this year. It's not newly-released music, but it's still "new-to-me."

*So this thread is dedicated to your favorite music that you've discovered in 2014, regardless of the year that it was released.* By the way, I envision these lists as including music that you've truly never heard before -- as well as new-to-you recordings of old favorites. Also, along with purchases, the lists could include music you've heard on YT or Spotify, from the library, or from any other sources out there.

Here's my list:

*****************************************************
*Bach* - Well-Tempered Clavier, Books I & II / Friedrich Gulda (Decca)
*Beethoven* - Piano Sonatas Nos. 15, 19, 20, 24, 25 / Rudolf Buchbinder (Teldec)
*Beethoven* - Piano Sonatas Nos. 7, 8, 13, 14 / Solomon (Testament)
*Beethoven* - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 9 / Jochum, London SO (EMI)
*Brahms* - 4 Ballades & other works: "The Brahms I Love" / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
*Dvořák* - Symphonies Nos. 7 - 9, etc. / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI)
*Liszt* - Piano Recital / Leif Ove Andsnes (EMI)
*Liszt* - Dante Symphony; Dante Sonata / Barenboim, Berlin PO (Teldec)
*Liszt* - Tone Poems, Vol. 2 / Haitink, LPO (Decca)
*Mahler* - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 7 / Kubelik, Bavarian RSO (DG)
*Mahler* - Symphony No. 5 / Tennstedt, London PO (live) (EMI)
*Mahler* - Symphony No. 6 / Barbirolli, New Philarmonia (EMI)
*Miaskovsky* - Symphony No. 6 / N. Jarvi, Gothenburg SO (DG)
*Schumann* - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 / Levine, Philadelphia O (Sony)
*Scriabin* - Piano Works / Alexander Melnikov (Harmonia Mundi)
*Sibelius* - Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuonela / Stokowski, National PO (Sony)
*Sibelius* - Symphonies Nos. 1, 4 & 6 / Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra (EMI)
*Rachmaninov* - Complete Symphonies, etc. / Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg SO (EMI)
*Rachmaninov* - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 4 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, London SO (DG)
*Rachmaninov* - 24 Preludes / Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)
*Rachmaninov* - Paganini Rhapsody; Corelli Variations; Sonata No. 2, etc. / Jean-Philippe Collard (EMI)

The big composer discoveries for me this year: *Sibelius* and *Rachmaninov*. Naturally, I'd heard and enjoyed both of these composers' music before. But I'd never really been BLOWN AWAY by either. Well, I turned the corner with both of them this year. Now, they are both certainly among my favorites.

The big conductor discovery of this year: *Barbirolli*. He pulled me in with his Mahler Sixth. But now I love his Mahler Ninth, his Sibelius and his Dvořák. And I'm looking forward to exploring more of his discography. 

For good measure, here's my favorite new-to-me *JAZZ* of 2014:
*********************************************************
Alex Cuadrado - _A Lorca Soundscape_ (Sunnyside)
Jerry Gonzalez & the Fort Apache Band - _Pensativo_ (Milestone)
Jerry Gonzalez & the Fort Apache Band - _Fire Dance_ (Milestone)
Johnny Griffin - _You Leave Me Breathless_ (Black Lion)
Eliane Elias - _Plays Jobim_ (Blue Note)
Marian McPartland - _A Portrait of Marian McPartland_ (Concord)
Marian McPartland - _Interplay_ (Halcyon)
Pat Metheny - _Bright Size Life_ (ECM)
Trio Da Paz - _Partido Out_ (Malandro)
Mark Weinstein - _Latin Jazz Underground_ (Zoho)

Feel free to include "non-classical" favorites in your lists too!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Without going through my collection, a few new-to-me musical discoveries of 2014 off the top of my head:

Mendelssohn's 5th symphony with the melody of the Reformation hymn "A Mighty Fortress" worked into the 4th movement. This led me to buy all of Mendelssohn's symphonies, which means all of Mendelssohn's symphonies, including the string symphonies, are new to me this year.

Neville Marriner's 1976 recording of the 1743 London premiere version of Handel's Messiah (see this review).

Several operas: La Cenerentola, La Sonnambula, La Serva Padrona, Martha, La Fille du Regiment, Meistersinger.


----------



## brotagonist

While about half of my 2014 purchases were of albums or works I used to own on LP, the other half were purchases of albums and pieces I had never previously owned. Some of these were haphazard discoveries made on my own; some were triggered by posts and listeners' selections here on TC.

Favourite performers new to my collection:

Zeitkratzer
Otmar Suitner/Staatskapelle Berlin
Jean-Guihen Queyras
Håkon Austbø

Favourite composers new to my collection:

Alexander von Zemlinsky
Albert Roussel
Arthur Honegger
Ernest Chausson
Karl Amadeus Hartmann
Carl Nielsen

Favourite works new to my collection:

Liszt Dante Symphony, 2 Episoden aus Lenaus Faust, Faust Symphony, Années de Pélerinage
Schumann Szenen aus Goethes Faust
Zemlinsky Lyrische Symphony
Brahms Late Piano Works, Opp 116-119
Gerhard Symphony 4 "New York", Violin Concerto
Chausson Concert, Symphony
Bruckner Symphony 3, Symphony 9, Symphony 6, Symphony 5, Symphony 7
Debussy Khamma, Préludes
Penderecki Magnificat
Tchaikovsky Orchestral Suites, Piano Trio
Rachmaninov Symphonies
Schnittke Symphony 3
Nielsen Symphonies
Saint-Saëns Piano Concertos
Scriabin Symphonies

Favourite works back in my collection:

Britten Cello Sonatas
Boulez Pli Selon Pli
Nono Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Wagner Parsifal
Berg Lulu, Wozzeck
Berio Sinfonia
Schoenberg Moses und Aron
Bartók Herzog Blaubartsburg
Xenakis À l'Isle de Gorée, Phlegra
Satie Parade, Gymnopédies, Gnossiennes
Birtwistle Secret Theatre


----------



## JACE

brotagonist, I'd be very interesting in seeing the particular recordings that you've enjoyed -- if you'd like to add that info. 

Like you, MANY of the new recordings that I discovered this year came from members here on TC.


----------



## elgar's ghost

These have arguably been my favourites this year - the composers were familiar but the works contained therein weren't:


----------



## Cosmos

My favorite additions to my collection this year:

Schoenberg - Transfigured Night, piano pieces ops. 11 & 19, and 5 orchestral pieces op. 16, Barenboim w/ CSO
Franck - Symphony in D minor and Le Chausseur Maudit, Muti w/ Philadelphia Orchestra
Bartok - "The Orchestra Masterpieces", Solti w/ CSO
Various - Music for Saxophone and Orchestra, Theodore Kerkezos, Martyn Brabbins w/ Philharmonia Orchestra
Stravinsky - Complete Music for Piano and Orchestra, Steven Osborne and Ilan Volkov w/ BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Vaughan Williams - A Pastoral Symphony & Symphony 4, Vernon Handley w/ Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Bartok - Piano and Violin Concertos, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Kyung Wha Chung, and Solti w/ CSO
Mahler - Symphony no. 9, Karajan w/ Berlin Philharmonic
Scriabin - Symphonies, Prometheus, & Poem of Ecstasy, Muti w/ Philadelphia Orchestra
Gorecki - Symphony 3, Werner Stiefel w/ SWR Baden-Baden & Freiburg Symphony Orchestra
Schubert - Symphonies 1,2,3&4, Clauddio Abbado w/ The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Mozart - Complete Piano Concertos - Murray Perahia w/ The English Chamber Orchestra
Brahms - Solo Piano Music, Julius Katchen
Haydn - Six Keyboard Concertos [played on the organ], Ton Koopman w/ Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Beethoven - Complete Symphonies, Muti w/ Philadelphia Orchestra
Glass - Einstein on the Beach, Robert Wilson w/ The Philip Glass Ensemble
Elgar - Symphonies 1&2, Solti w/ London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## brotagonist

JACE said:


> brotagonist, I'd be very interesting in seeing the particular recordings that you've enjoyed -- if you'd like to add that info.


I'm sorry to disappoint  but just producing this list took me about an hour, and I didn't even include works/albums I acquired locally from used record stores, as there is no way to keep track. If you are really interested, seach on my avatar and limit the search to only Current Listening or Recent Purchases and you should find them all. Or, just be patient, as they will come around again in my listening as I post most things from my collection (but not always everything from streaming or online)


----------



## JACE

brotagonist said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint  but just producing this list took me about an hour, and I didn't even include works/albums I acquired locally from used record stores, as there is no way to keep track. If you are really interested, seach on my avatar and limit the search to only Current Listening or Recent Purchases and you should find them all. Or, just be patient, as they will come around again in my listening as I post most things from my collection (but not always everything from streaming or online)


No problem. I'll catch them as you post...


----------



## omega

2014 was a year rich of discoveries (dear Spotify, what would I do if you were not here?). Just to list some of them:

*Brahms* _Piano Concerto #1_
*Chostacovich* _Symphonies #5 and #8_ He's on the top of my '2015-music-to-listen-to' list
*Greif* _Sonate de Requiem_
*Haydn* _Piano Trios_, _Cello Concerti_, _String Quartets_, some symphonies, etc.
*Janacek* _Works for Piano_ ; _String Quartets_
*Mahler* _Symphony #9_ I knew it before, but I only started to appreciate it really this year... How have I been able to resist its beauty?
*Messiaen* _Poèmes pour Mi_ and many others...
*Nielsen* _String Quartets_
*Onslow* _Chamber music_
*Rautavaara* _Cantus arcticus_, _Flute Concerto_, _Harp Concerto_, _Piano Concerto #1_, _Symphonies #7 and #8_ This year's revelation! Rautavaara reaches the top poisition of my to-buy list!
*Ravel* _Piano Concerto_ ; _Concerto for the left hand_
*Schubert* _Drei Klavierstücke_ The first one kept playing in my head for days!
*Vaughan Williams* _Fantasia on a theme by Tallis_, _The Lark Ascending_ But I've not got into his symphonies yet...
*Wagner* _Parsifal_

I could go on with this enumeration for a long time...


----------



## JACE

omega said:


> *Janacek* _Works for Piano_ ; _String Quartets_


Janacek is on my list to "investigate" more fully in 2015!


----------



## Albert7

Two artists I discovered this year: Anna Prohoska and Helene Grimaud in huge quantities. For jazz, I added the Complete Miles Davis Prestige recordings before he hit up his quintet.


----------



## JACE

albertfallickwang said:


> Two artists I discovered this year: Anna Prohoska and Helene Grimaud in huge quantities. For jazz, I added the Complete Miles Davis Prestige recordings before he hit up his quintet.


Miles' entire discography is a GOLD MINE.


----------



## Albert7

JACE said:


> Miles' entire discography is a GOLD MINE.


I agree... the problem with collecting Miles Davis is that you can go broke on collecting all those box sets.
Plus he recorded so much that it is like Mozart... so much stuff. So little time.

I need to re-listen to his final album Doo Bop again. His WB recordings are majorly underrated.


----------



## starthrower

Bruno Maderna orchestral & chamber works
Robert Muczinski chamber works
Gluck operas
Mahler no. 3 & 8
Helen Grime Night Music


----------



## techniquest

There are some composers who are new to my collection this year; one or two might be rather surprising:
David Maslanka
Ross Harris
Mozart (yes, I know...)
Peter Mennin
Villa Lobos
Liszt
Brahms

Let me explain a little about the Brahms. I was preparing a meal in the kitchen and had the radio tuned to BBC Radio 3 when they announced they were going to play Brahms' 3rd Symphony. I had a mind to turn it off and grab a CD, but instead decided to give it a listen. I was amazed by the opening theme - a bit like a bouncier, friendlier version of the theme that opens Mahler's 6th. So I listened to the whole work and really warmed to it. On the strength of that, I went bought this box set:









Isn't it funny how things turn out.

Incidently, I have also bought different recordings of pieces I already own, and by far the recording that has gone to the very top of my list this year is the Petrenko Shostakovich 5th on Naxos.


----------



## realdealblues

_*Works I'd heard before and didn't like, but ended up liking:*_
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 (Bronfman & Gould's recordings really brought be around)
Bartok: Dance Suite (Ferenc Fricsay brought me around on this one)
_*
Works I'd never heard before that I ended up really liking:*_
Schoenberg: Transfigured Night (I have Karajan on DG and Boulez's Sony recordings)
Webern: Passacaglia (Same recordings as above)

_*Works I'd never heard before, but found interesting (Jury is still out on becoming a favorite):*_
Messiaen Turangalila-Symphonie (I have Chailly's recording on Decca)
Berio: Sinfonia (I have the Boulez recording on Erato)
Martinu: Symphony No. 6 (Brayden Thomson recording)

I'm sure there's more, but nothing is coming to me right now.


----------



## Guest

It's all new to me! Heck the composers have often been new to me. I've been knocked out by composers I'd never heard of. At this point, especially Penderecki, Rzewski, Lutoslawski and Webern. Currently champing at the bit to get a CD or three by Schnittke. Found him on Spotify, the string quartets are knotty, dense, exciting...


----------



## musicrom

Too many new great pieces to name, of course, but I'll try to name some of my favorites that I found out about this year:

Bruckner - Symphony No. 9
Cherubini - String Quartet No. 1
Janacek - Taras Bulba
Kabalevsky - Violin Concerto
Kodaly - Hary Janos Suite
Lalo - Cello Concerto
Mahler - Symphony No. 1
Mahler - Symphony No. 5
Nielsen - Aladdin Suite
Part - Tabula Rasa
Rachmaninov - Symphonic Dances
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 8
Sibelius - Pelleas et Melisande
Strauss, Richard - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
Tchaikovsky - Souvenir de Florence
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
Weber - Der Freischutz Overture


----------



## hpowders

^^^Wow!! A very impressive assortment!!!


----------



## maestro267

I'd heard Herbert Howells' choral work Hymnus Paradisi before, at the 2012 Proms, but this year I finally got around to adding his music to my collection. It started with the Missa Sabrinensis, followed by a 5-disc set which included Hymnus alongside works by Delius and Hadley. Recently I purchased the new Naxos recording of Stabat Mater. All great works.

Not a new composer discovery, but I added a few more discs of Penderecki to my collection this year, including his wonderful Piano Concerto from as recently as 2007. It's probably in my top 5 piano concertos now.


----------



## Nereffid

So many... Here's a few that have particularly impressed me:

Scriabin: Piano sonata no.1
Glass: Concerto Fantasy for 2 timpanists and orchestra
Schnittke: String quartet no.2
Crumb: Black Angels
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Respighi: La Boutique fantasque
Dutilleux: Symphony no.1
Tchaikovsky: Piano sonata
Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus
Martinu: Cello sonatas
Weinberg: Trumpet concerto
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hangenden Garten
CPE Bach: Magnificat
Hartmann: Symphonies


----------

